# Creole possum



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

1 slightly injured possum 
1 cup mayonnaise

8 cups pig fat

2 cups buttermilk

2 fresh green peppers

Slice green peppers and mix ingredients in a large bowl(exclude possum). Cut possum into chunks or thin strips. Mix possum chunks into bowl. Transfer contents of bowl into a casserole dich and bake under 350 degrees for two hours. Remove from oven, let sit for half an hour, and serve.

 Al


----------

